# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Cooking and Recipes >  Just made some pumpkin soup !

## yetta

It is really yummy!  My husband calls me a "seat of my pants" cook....well, I guess that is a compliment.  Anyhow, I tend to just throw things together not always measuring accurately, except with baked goods.  I used the following..........

1 can of pumpkin
1 can of lite coconut milk
about a cup or so of chicken broth (depending on how thick you desire)
some "out of my garden" fresh thyme
just a touch of fresh rosemary chopped to release flavor
finely chopped scallions
some garlic
chopped jalapeno pepper to taste
olive oil
butter




I cooked the onion and pepper in the oil and butter...then added the herbs and a touch of flour to thicken.  Then added the garlic as to not to brown it too much. Add chicken broth. Then add the pumpkin and coconut milk. Continue to simmer and add freshly grated nutmeg...to me the magical ingredient.
If you like it thick, decrease the broth or thinner, add more. I like somewhere in between. You can garnish with a likkle grated ginger or just top with croutons.
It was really easy to make is sooo yummy.

----------


## yetta

Opps, I forgot to add the magic ingredient to my list. I put it in my directions but neglected to list it....Freshly grated nutmeg.

----------


## sbeth

Sounds good!

----------


## Jim-Donna

Yummy!!

----------


## Jim-Donna

I am making some right now for thr FOJ Reunion. Hope to see you there.

----------


## TizzyATX

Yetta!!! Shoot me your address....i'll be on my way

LOL

Sounds DELISH  :Smile:

----------


## Miss Anna

I usually use turkey wings instead of chicken, gives more flavour ))

----------

